# "Young and Old" Voting Thread.



## Baron (Jun 1, 2012)

View poems here.​

Please take a little time to read the entries for this month's challenge and vote for the *THREE POEMS *you consider most deserving.

It's important that you use *ALL THREE VOTES. 

*Those who vote for less than three entries or who vote for their own work will be regarded as "spoiled votes" and discounted.

The entrant who receives most votes gets a one month FoWF subscription and the Laureate title.

Please leave comments in this thread.​


----------



## TheFuhrer02 (Jun 2, 2012)

Tough, tough choice, this one. I can't seem to boil my selection down to just three. It was always six!

After much thought, I ended up voting for Gumby, obi_have and vangoghsear.

Gumby - The simplicity of this poem hides its true depth. Very nice poem you have here. Time does indeed fly fast, eh? A glance, and then its gone. Thanks for this one.

obi_have - You never fail to put a smile on my face with your limericks. A touch of humor in this competition is cool. :thumbl:

vangoghsear - I've said it before, and I'll say it again: You, sir, have the uncanny ability to make a big impact in such a small amount of words. Your haiku was my first choice from the get go. It reminds me of my parents. Very well-written. My hats off to you.


----------



## sethathomas (Jun 5, 2012)

I really liked the simplicity of both "The Path" and "Generation Gap." They both speak to subjects I think about often with such economy of language! "Back When the Watermelons Were Cheap" paints a very vivid picture of one's youth. I voted for these three.


----------

